# Tip Your Driver Or Suffer Bad Ratings



## Jt76542 (May 4, 2017)

http://nypost.com/2017/06/26/heres-what-to-tip-your-uber-driver-or-suffer-a-bad-rating/

Its working...!


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Jt76542 said:


> http://nypost.com/2017/06/26/heres-what-to-tip-your-uber-driver-or-suffer-a-bad-rating/
> 
> Its working...!


In some markets the passenger rating may matter but in the larger ones where you have drivers over saturated and new drivers all the time, passenger ratings don't have any impact at all.

What drivers have done is shoot themselves in the foot with this because the passenger rating system has became a joke, it is used for too many other things like not tipping instead of passengers who damage your vehicle or are rude now a driver has no idea if that low rating is because they don't tip or because they often leave chewed chewing gum on your seat.

There are also many passengers who are giving retaliatory low ratings to the drivers. A passenger takes far fewer trips so it is much easier to figure out where that low rating came from and return the favor. Unlike passengers, drivers actually get fired for low ratings.


----------



## Jt76542 (May 4, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> In some markets the passenger rating may matter but in the larger ones where you have drivers over saturated and new drivers all the time, passenger ratings don't have any impact at all.
> 
> What drivers have done is shoot themselves in the foot with this because the passenger rating system has became a joke, it is used for too many other things like not tipping instead of passengers who damage your vehicle or are rude now a driver has no idea if that low rating is because they don't tip or because they often leave chewed chewing gum on your seat.
> 
> There are also many passengers who are giving retaliatory low ratings to the drivers. A passenger takes far fewer trips so it is much easier to figure out where that low rating came from and return the favor. Unlike passengers, drivers actually get fired for low ratings.


Nobody gives a damn what you think you troll. I was wondering how long it would take before your cheap self chimed in.


----------



## Uberana (Feb 2, 2016)

The article doesn't make sense. The driver rates the rider immediately after the trip ends. How does the driver know whether or not the rider is going to tip?

A tip or lack of one has never influenced the way I rate a rider. However, slamming my door, eating or drinking without asking first, using inappropriate language etc, will result in a non 5☆ rating.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Uberana said:


> The article doesn't make sense. The driver rates the rider immediately after the trip ends. How does the driver know whether or not the rider is going to tip?
> 
> A tip or lack of one has never influenced the way I rate a rider. However, slamming my door, eating or drinking without asking first, using inappropriate language etc, will result in a non 5☆ rating.


There are some that go back and ask Uber to change the ratings a few days to a week after for those who do not tip. I just wonder how many times Uber actually changes the rating of the passenger for a driver before they just start sending caned responses but not doing anything.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

The irony of it is, driver have been doing this for well over a year, perhaps even longer then the Uber Tip lawsuit settlement, but it's only gaining traction now because of one major thing: The Pax is actually thinking about tips versus ratings.

All this time, drivers have been rating pax poorly for not tipping... and it did nothing to change that culture. I always said, what's the point of down rating if you don't tell them they are being down rated for not tipping?

Well, now they are finally figuring it out.

Problem is, they can rate you too and your rating will more likely end your Uber career longer before their rating will end their riding... career...


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> The irony of it is, driver have been doing this for well over a year, perhaps even longer then the Uber Tip lawsuit settlement, but it's only gaining traction now because of one major thing: The Pax is actually thinking about tips versus ratings.
> 
> All this time, drivers have been rating pax poorly for not tipping... and it did nothing to change that culture. I always said, what's the point of down rating if you don't tell them they are being down rated for not tipping?
> 
> ...


Before it was easier as well, when you only receive cash tips or at least the tips have to be sorted before the passenger gets out of the vehicle you knew immediately and could rate accordingly. Now that tip may or may not come it could take a few days for the passenger to finalize the trip and tip or not.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Uberfunitis said:


> In some markets the passenger rating may matter but in the larger ones where you have drivers over saturated and new drivers all the time, passenger ratings don't have any impact at all.
> 
> What drivers have done is shoot themselves in the foot with this because the passenger rating system has became a joke, it is used for too many other things like not tipping instead of passengers who damage your vehicle or are rude now a driver has no idea if that low rating is because they don't tip or because they often leave chewed chewing gum on your seat.
> 
> There are also many passengers who are giving retaliatory low ratings to the drivers. A passenger takes far fewer trips so it is much easier to figure out where that low rating came from and return the favor. Unlike passengers, drivers actually get fired for low ratings.





Jt76542 said:


> Nobody gives a damn what you think you troll. I was wondering how long it would take before your cheap self chimed in.


He speaks the truth, and this is coming from someone that has gone toe to toe with Uberfunitis against the merits of tipping.

I never agreed with down rating for low tips for the same reason he mentions, that is not a valid reason to down rate. If you down rate for not tipping, you are implying that tipping is mandatory, then it is no longer a gratuity but a service fee. Yet we complain about pax that down rate drivers for not pulling up in a Mercedes or not offering Water, mints or an Aux cord. The stupid rating game goes both ways.

I'd rather the ratings tell me if the pax will be pleasant and uneventful, or a nightmare. If they have below a 4.5, they ought to be a nightmare to deal with and I'd pass on them, but since drivers down rate for not tipping, that 4.5 may be an otherwise pleasant, uneventful trip... now all pax have low ratings, it's been a while since I've seen consistently high rated pax.



Uberana said:


> The article doesn't make sense. The driver rates the rider immediately after the trip ends. How does the driver know whether or not the rider is going to tip?
> 
> A tip or lack of one has never influenced the way I rate a rider. However, slamming my door, eating or drinking without asking first, using inappropriate language etc, will result in a non 5☆ rating.


Yea, they go back and change the ratings.


----------



## NovgorodIkons (Aug 10, 2017)

The huge problem is pax resentment toward & confusion about the shift from a no-tip to a tip culture.
That's what I hear all the time, anyway.
I have friends who downrate pax who don't tip. Nuh-uh. Not yet, anyway. Not in the transition phase. Pax should be forgiven for not yet adjusting to an expectation that tipping is the the norm (because last week, basically, it wasn't the norm).


----------



## camel (Jun 12, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> In some markets the passenger rating may matter but in the larger ones where you have drivers over saturated and new drivers all the time, passenger ratings don't have any impact at all.
> 
> What drivers have done is shoot themselves in the foot with this because the passenger rating system has became a joke, it is used for too many other things like not tipping instead of passengers who damage your vehicle or are rude now a driver has no idea if that low rating is because they don't tip or because they often leave chewed chewing gum on your seat.
> 
> There are also many passengers who are giving retaliatory low ratings to the drivers. A passenger takes far fewer trips so it is much easier to figure out where that low rating came from and return the favor. Unlike passengers, drivers actually get fired for low ratings.


Both rideshare companies and their customers ( pax) should feel ashamed about their behaviors and treatments toward their drivers. God damned me so today I have to service these rats.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

NovgorodIkons said:


> The huge problem is pax resentment toward & confusion about the shift from a no-tip to a tip culture.
> That's what I hear all the time, anyway.
> I have friends who downrate pax who don't tip. Nuh-uh. Not yet, anyway. Not in the transition phase. Pax should be forgiven for not yet adjusting to an expectation that tipping is the the norm (because last week, basically, it wasn't the norm).


There is an ability to tip now built into the app however tips are still not expected or required.


----------



## Tomahawk21 (Apr 3, 2017)

Jt76542 said:


> Nobody gives a damn what you think you troll. I was wondering how long it would take before your cheap self chimed in.


Dude that guy has nothing else better to do. What a meaningless little troll


----------



## Abraxas79 (Feb 7, 2016)

It is now expected. No more can the PAX give the excuse of " I thought it was included in the fare" All a driver can do to encourage tips is downgrade those that don't. 3 stars is fine. Slowly the culture will begin to change and the tip will be all but automatic the way it should have been to begin with. Those too cheap to tip will find themselves without drives.


----------



## emdeplam (Jan 13, 2017)

Crap rating from pax you get could be a gift by mistake from A late rating change from another driver


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Abraxas79 said:


> It is now expected. No more can the PAX give the excuse of " I thought it was included in the fare" All a driver can do to encourage tips is downgrade those that don't. 3 stars is fine. Slowly the culture will begin to change and the tip will be all but automatic the way it should have been to begin with. Those too cheap to tip will find themselves without drives.


passengers will do the same thing and while ratings may make a difference in smaller cities in large cities ratings mean next to nothing. If it becomes difficult for passengers to get rides they will just stop showing the driver the passenger rating like they do in Chicago currently.

And a tip is not expected, they can no longer say that they thought it was included but they can simply say that they don't tip and there is no recourse for the driver.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Abraxas79 said:


> It is now expected. No more can the PAX give the excuse of " I thought it was included in the fare" All a driver can do to encourage tips is downgrade those that don't. 3 stars is fine. Slowly the culture will begin to change and the tip will be all but automatic the way it should have been to begin with. Those too cheap to tip will find themselves without drives.


Tips should never be expected. If you expect a tip from eachand every pax, might as well call it a service fee. While the terminology remains as "tip" it always be optional.


----------



## joebo1963 (Dec 21, 2016)

Usually wait 24 hours, then I go back each day.....just takes 5 minutes and I down rate 3 or 4 pax on Uber or Lyft each day for non tipping.....if someone wants to tip, 99% will do it the first 24 hours.......so I wait...


----------



## Abraxas79 (Feb 7, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> Tips should never be expected. If you expect a tip from eachand every pax, might as well call it a service fee. While the terminology remains as "tip" it always be optional.


Does a cab driver not almost always get a tip ? A limo driver ? Why should a UBER driver be any different ? Are they doing something different then a Taxicab which excludes them from receiving a tip ? The tip is essential for Drivers because the base wage is so low. Minimum wage or less for most. If UBER was charging a fair rate, you could have an argument, but it must be obvious to everyone by now that UBER will never go back to the rates that it charged when it first rolled out. These low rates are here to stay, thus a tip is necessary if UBER wishes to retain drivers.

Contrary to what trolls like Uberfungus might tell you, I am noticing a gradual positive change in the city that I drive. More people are starting to tip. From initially a base of only about 10% to now about 20 to 25%. It is encouraging to see. For those drivers like SteveK and Uberfungus that do not want to receive a tip, they can opt out ! Someone has to drive around the cheap bastards that will not even fork out a measly $1 or $2 for a gratuity. I for one, do not want them. Let them take the bus or subway.


----------



## d0n (Oct 16, 2016)

Of course it's working, Jesusdrivesuber is a manipulator.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Abraxas79 said:


> Does a cab driver not almost always get a tip ? A limo driver ? Why should a UBER driver be any different ? Are they doing something different then a Taxicab which excludes them from receiving a tip ? The tip is essential for Drivers because the base wage is so low. Minimum wage or less for most. If UBER was charging a fair rate, you could have an argument, but it must be obvious to everyone by now that UBER will never go back to the rates that it charged when it first rolled out. These low rates are here to stay, thus a tip is necessary if UBER wishes to retain drivers.
> 
> Contrary to what trolls like Uberfungus might tell you, I am noticing a gradual positive change in the city that I drive. More people are starting to tip. From initially a base of only about 10% to now about 20 to 25%. It is encouraging to see. For those drivers like SteveK and Uberfungus that do not want to receive a tip, they can opt out ! Someone has to drive around the cheap bastards that will not even fork out a measly $1 or $2 for a gratuity. I for one, do not want them. Let them take the bus or subway.


Those industries do not force you to tip. You can walk away and not tip your cabbie. You may get cursed at, you may get blacklisted by the cab company, but you arent forced to tip. Problem is, an Uber driver cant give that cursing tirade that the cab can for fear of deactivation. If you call and complain to the cab company, theyll pretend to taking your complaint doqn and nothing Will happen to the cabbie. An uber driver has limited recourse to prevent you from getting further rides.

I love gettinv tips, but its not expected. A trend of more people wanting to tip is great but still doesnt make tipping expected or required.


----------



## Abraxas79 (Feb 7, 2016)

Of course no one is going to force you at gunpoint to tip. Some industries automatically include the gratuity, but most do not, however, you are expected to tip the hairdresser, waitress, valet attendant, cab driver. My point is the UBER driver should be no different. UBER outright lied and stated the tip was part of the fare and when forced to change it, relied upon the slogan " Never expected or required' to give the impression that the driver should not be tipped. Now that tipping is part of the app, the idea is to gradually change the culture so UBER drivers will receive tips as often as Cab drivers. That might be a pipe dream, but it seems like a worthwhile goal to pursue.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Abraxas79 said:


> Of course no one is going to force you at gunpoint to tip. Some industries automatically include the gratuity, but most do not, however, you are expected to tip the hairdresser, waitress, valet attendant, cab driver. My point is the UBER driver should be no different. UBER outright lied and stated the tip was part of the fare and when forced to change it, relied upon the slogan " Never expected or required' to give the impression that the driver should not be tipped. Now that tipping is part of the app, the idea is to gradually change the culture so UBER drivers will receive tips as often as Cab drivers. That might be a pipe dream, but it seems like a worthwhile goal to pursue.


You are no more expected to tip any of those industries as you are expected to tip your uber driver.

Most have ulterior motives to tip. Resturants? I dont want them messing with my food. Car washers? I want them to take care of my car and really clean it well, i go often. Most ulterior motives are based on the likelihood youll see that person again. My hair stylist? I go to the same one every 3 weeks, so i want them to like me so i tip well. The cab company will track who and where you were picked up, you could easily be blacklisted. Limo is even more likely to get black listed if you stiff your driver.

Even if Uber was more loose with their wording after the law suit last year, the likelihood of seeing the same uber driver again is slim to none in major markets. That reduces the ulterior motive to most people.

Tips were considered included when rates were higher. They have an anti tipping mentality. Personally, i agree with them. Id rather pay more then have to tip. If the menu says $15 i want to oay $15.

Uber then reduced the pay but never changed or corrected that mentality. They were sued and settled, stopped that marketing slogan. Now they say what tips are, optional.


----------



## Aerodrifting (Aug 13, 2017)

While I consider Uber driver deserves tipping more than anyone else (You are providing traditional Taxi service at 1/2 price with a cleaner car, shorter wait time while paid below minimum wage), I do not think whatever you suggest is a good idea.
Riders can rate you too, If you rate them one star they will do the same to you, And guess who is hurt more by bad ratings?


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

Abraxas79 said:


> Of course no one is going to force you at gunpoint to tip. Some industries automatically include the gratuity, but most do not, however, you are expected to tip the hairdresser, waitress, valet attendant, cab driver. My point is the UBER driver should be no different. UBER outright lied and stated the tip was part of the fare and when forced to change it, relied upon the slogan " Never expected or required' to give the impression that the driver should not be tipped. Now that tipping is part of the app, the idea is to gradually change the culture so UBER drivers will receive tips as often as Cab drivers. That might be a pipe dream, but it seems like a worthwhile goal to pursue.


Agreed!! You're words and thoughts are literally what have been running through my brain. What absolutely kills me is the fact that cab rides are 5 times more expensive than Uber rides and *everyone* tips their cabbie (if they're normal humans who can hold their head high) and if they're not tipping their cabbie, they need to look themselves in the mirror and re-think their lives. So I simply cannot understand the thought processes of folks who feel that tipping Uber, at ONE FRIGGING FIFTH THE COST OF TAXIS, is outrageous and so very insulting to even suggest. I mean, WHAT IS WRONG WITH THOSE CHEAP PEA BRAINS?!

Before Uber, I'd take a $65 cab ride to LAX plus I'd pay at least $15 in tips, so around $80 for 1-way to LAX via taxi. Now I hear these cheap-ass pax complaining about a $30 ride from my nweighborhood to LAX via Uber, and don't even SUGGEST they tip the Uber driver after paying $30 for a ride - that would just be outrageous!


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Julescase said:


> Agreed!! You're words and thoughts are literally what have been running through my brain. What absolutely kills me is the fact that cab rides are 5 times more expensive than Uber rides and *everyone* tips their cabbie (if they're normal humans who can hold their head high) and if they're not tipping their cabbie, they need to look themselves in the mirror and re-think their lives. So I simply cannot understand the thought processes of folks who feel that tipping Uber, at ONE FRIGGING FIFTH THE COST OF TAXIS, is outrageous and so very insulting to even suggest. I mean, WHAT IS WRONG WITH THOSE CHEAP PEA BRAINS?!
> 
> Before Uber, I'd take a $65 cab ride to LAX plus I'd pay at least $15 in tips, so around $80 for 1-way to LAX via taxi. Now I hear these cheap-ass pax complaining about a $30 ride from my nweighborhood to LAX via Uber, and don't even SUGGEST they tip the Uber driver after paying $30 for a ride - that would just be outrageous!


Before Uber, I would not consider taking a cab as it was just to expensive. Uber is barely affordable as it is when considering other transportation options.


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> Before Uber, I would not consider taking a cab as it was just to expensive. Uber is barely affordable as it is when considering other transportation options.


"Barely affordable " compared to WHAT?? I can take Uber from Hollywood to LAX for anywhere between $35-55, which is BEYOND affordable compared to the other options of a taxi ($85 including tip) or a town car ($100-$120 including tip). If someone can't afford Uber that's too bad; they can take the bus, walk, bike, get a ride from a friend, or take the metro if it's close.

It's like when people go to a restaurant and "can't afford to tip " or "can't afford to tip well." If you can't afford to leave a tip when you pay your tab at a restaurant, that means you can't afford to go out to eat. Tipping is part of the deal, part of our culture, whether or not people like it, it's a fact of life in the United States. I can't imagine a cheaper mode of (private) transportation, I've driven people on Uber from Santa Monica to downtown LA for 20 freaking dollars, that's ridiculously cheap. And if that is too much for someone's budget, there's the bus. Learn the schedule and wait at the bus stop and pay $1.50 and sit like a sardine in a metal can. That's life.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Julescase said:


> "Barely affordable " compared to WHAT?? I can take Uber from Hollywood to LAX for anywhere between $35-55, which is BEYOND affordable compared to the other options of a taxi ($85 including tip) or a town car ($100-$120 including tip). If someone can't afford Uber that's too bad; they can take the bus, walk, bike, get a ride from a friend, or take the metro if it's close.
> 
> It's like when people go to a restaurant and "can't afford to tip " or "can't afford to tip well." If you can't afford to leave a tip when you pay your tab at a restaurant, that means you can't afford to go out to eat. Tipping is part of the deal, part of our culture, whether or not people like it, it's a fact of life in the United States. I can't imagine a cheaper mode of (private) transportation, I've driven people on Uber from Santa Monica to downtown LA for 20 freaking dollars, that's ridiculously cheap. And if that is too much for someone's budget, there's the bus. Learn the schedule and wait at the bus stop and pay $1.50 and sit like a sardine in a metal can. That's life.


Like it or not Uber competes with the bus and the metro. There is simply not enough people who used to take taxies and are willing to pay that high price to sustain the amount of drivers we have on the road.

It will only get worse as Uber manages to get contracts for business commuting most businesses who provide such benefits are willing to pay bus metro prices but not higher for the daily commute at least.

As to tipping if you want to charge x for something than by all means go ahead and do so but I am not required to tip nor do I tip when I am eating some place I do not plan to return.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> In some markets the passenger rating may matter but in the larger ones where you have drivers over saturated and new drivers all the time, passenger ratings don't have any impact at all.
> 
> What drivers have done is shoot themselves in the foot with this because the passenger rating system has became a joke, it is used for too many other things like not tipping instead of passengers who damage your vehicle or are rude now a driver has no idea if that low rating is because they don't tip or because they often leave chewed chewing gum on your seat.
> 
> There are also many passengers who are giving retaliatory low ratings to the drivers. A passenger takes far fewer trips so it is much easier to figure out where that low rating came from and return the favor. Unlike passengers, drivers actually get fired for low ratings.


Right. It's a lose-lose idea to be warring against the riders, on either platform.


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> Like it or not Uber competes with the bus and the metro. There is simply not enough people who used to take taxies and are willing to pay that high price to sustain the amount of drivers we have on the road.
> 
> It will only get worse as Uber manages to get contracts for business commuting most businesses who provide such benefits are willing to pay bus metro prices but not higher for the daily commute at least.
> 
> As to tipping if you want to charge x for something than by all means go ahead and do so but I am not required to tip nor do I tip when I am eating some place I do not plan to return.


You don't tip at restaurants you don't plan on returning to? You're quite the charmer, aren't you? You sound absolutely lovely. Clearly you've never been a server or bartender; your income IS tips. When you don't tip your servers, they're basically being given the pleasure of paying out of their pocket to wait on you.

Don't eat out if you can't or won't tip - that's part of the package when you're giving restaurants the pleasure if your company. You sound like more of a "stay at home and enjoy some .25 cents ramen" type of guy (or gal.)

I'd certainly examine my food and drink VERY carefully when eating out before partaking if I were you.


----------

